# Computer Does Not Detect Canon powershot USB



## Jen18 (Jul 19, 2007)

My computer will not detect the USB connection from my Canon Powershot SD400. When I connect the USB cable nothing happens. The computer simply does not detect the connection. It was working fine two nights ago, but it suddenly stopped working. I tried using a different UBS cable and still the same result. I tried connecting another camera, Canon SD Powershot 650, but the same thing happened - no detection. I tried putting the memory card from the SD400 to the SD650, but still nothing happened. I have a Microsoft Windos XP operating system. Please help! It just doesn't make any sense.


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

Right click on My Computer > Properties. Go to the Hardware tab and click Device Manager. Select the little + next to Universal Serial Bus Controllers and make sure nothing has a yellow exclamation mark or red X. If it does double click the item and go through the troubleshoot.

Do you have an external hub to expand the USB ports? Have you tried a different port? If your computer has USB ports on the front you are using try one of the ports in the back.

Some cameras have to be switched on to connect. I don&#8217;t know about Canons.


----------

